

Make Us Proud - UX and UI Engineering startup - MrNibbles
http://www.make-us-proud.com

======
MrNibbles
Hi HN, So i've just launched Make Us Proud. I've been working at Apple for the
last 2 years, and now i'm finally living out my dream.

I'd love to offer our services up to you guys in the HN community.

Happy to take any questions or comments

